# JavaHMO - Movie Listings



## blueshoo (Jun 11, 2001)

Do the Cinema / Movie Listings in JavaHMO still work? Other plugins seem to be working okay, including grabbing the weather, but get the following error in the log when trying to use the Movie plugin:

*2006-02-05 14:03:32,343 ERROR [Thread-11] MovieContainer - Could not download data for: Herndon,VA,20171*

Tried several different zip codes, cities, etc, with the same result.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the module has been replaced search over at DDB for the replacement module


----------



## blueshoo (Jun 11, 2001)

Many thanks for the pointer; that did the trick.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish the developer would repackage the movies.jar file.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> the module has been replaced search over at DDB for the replacement module


Since when, it was working day before yesterday.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It broke back in November/December because the website the module uses changed its format or location or somthing.
A new module was written and is hosted at DDB.
Dunno why yours still works.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there a specific folder/s in JavaHMO that everything has to be installed into? The version of JavaHMO that I have contains only the .jar file. The new module has xml and java files.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I just installed the .jar file on mine seems to work fine
maybe the xml file fixes galleon too or something.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I just installed the .jar file on mine seems to work fine
> maybe the xml file fixes galleon too or something.


Hmmmmm.
I replaced the .jar file and it still didn't work. Maybe I'll restart and see if that does it.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Never mind. It's working now. Thanks for the heads up on the fix.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> It broke back in November/December because the website the module uses changed its format or location or somthing.
> A new module was written and is hosted at DDB.
> Dunno why yours still works.


Duh, I thought you were talking more recently. Mine still works because I installed the new module a while back.


----------



## blueshoo (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah, probably should've mentioned it was a fresh install in the OP.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there a similar update for the Web plugin? I have added several sites and they all say the info has not been downloaded.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Good question. I have yet to get the website or the image plugin to pull in anything.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I have both working fine. The image plugin is pulling down traffic webcam images from around NYC, and the webpage plugin is downloading traffic reports. I have the RSS plugin pulling down NBC News and the NY Times feeds, but the TCF feed causes an error.

Do you have a firewall on your PC? If you are using the WindowsXP SP2 firewall, you need to make an exception for java.exe.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Some good ideas! I just set up the image pluggin also to view 10 web cameras throughout town! SWEET!


----------

